# Night Action



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Coach Landin and i had planned on going fishing tuesday, but I called him and asked him if we could go on wednesday cuz i had started to work and i was feeling tired, we wanted to fish the full moon, I prepared my equipment the day before cuz i was going to leave from work to his house, I got to his place at 5:00pm, we went to our usual place to get bait and before i could throw the cast net the border patrol was coming to where they launch the boats, it was two boats and they scared the fish and were in the way for me to really catch any, i did try and i was able to catch one, we tried another place close by and no luck, so at this point it wasn't looking good, we went to where we fish cuz usually on an out going tide the mullet stay in the shallows, we stopped at a small inlet and i was able to catch 4 finger mullet, still struggling to get bait, we get to our place and we were able to catch two big mullets, we were in the water at 7:30, on my first two casts i hook up, wow, that was what we were looking for, 2 keepers, i caught a third one 30 minutes later but that one went 15", so we continued to fish, and we were going to get out of the water at 9:30, then coach hooks up with a bruiser that went 27.5", then i hook up with something heavy, didn't know what it was cuz when i set the hook if felt heavy, i land a 28", a couple of minutes later i hook up another one, that went 25", in between the redfish action we started catching hardheads but we stayed long enough for the bigger reds to hit our baits, i check my other line and some how the line gets tangled on the other reel handle and as i try to untangle it i get a huge pull and my rod bent a big fish on the line, i tried to get the line loose before it would pop my line, i was able to get loose set the hook but the fish still popped my line, great action, i was able to miss out on some other big pulls on my rod, i caught 5, four keepers and coach landin caught 2, with one being a keeper, got out of the water at 10:45 with the big reds still biting, all fish caught on mullet, cut mullet, live action. I was missing the Princess, she stayed home this trip since i left right after work, good full moon action.


----------

